# Longest walk ever



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Last week along with everything else going on,We had to take my old springer on the longest walk we had ever been on. Not so much the physical distance, but emotionaly . in that short distance from the parking lot to the front door of the vet 14 plus years of memories hit me like a truck. All the good times we shared out in the field, the pride of my daughter competing in a showmanship competition with and winning with a "field" dog, the satisfaction of knowing that this dog helped a young patient in ICU get thru the night, and even being the source of the jokes when he would stick it to me at a field event.You were truly one of a kind.
R.I.P. Tank


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry for your lose!


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

you have my sympathy


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Ahhh man... SO so sorry to hear that. I cringe at the day I'll have to be in the same position.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. Had to do the same thing last winter, it's never easy.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

My condolences.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

sorry for your loss


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry for the loss. Like Chaws, I'm not looking forward to the day I need to take that walk.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I also feel for your loss. I cringe at the thought of that day happening for me.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the loss of you dog.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that, you have my sympathy.

Wes


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Vaya con Dios Tank. It was a good life. Good boy!

Burl


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear. Never easy that is for sure.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

So sorry to hear it! I can only imagine the pain!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Sorry for the pain.


----------

